

Apple Near $3.2 Billion Deal for Beats Electronics  - dakrisht
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/report-apple-32-billion-deal-702466?mobile_redirect=false

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961)

Other submissions, some have up-votes, some have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718133)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138)

